# Where to buy Raspberry Pi 3 in Hyderabad?



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2016)

Hai,

Where to buy Raspberry Pi 3 in Hyderabad? Is it available at CTC, Secunderabad.

Please mention where else can I buy? I want to buy some of its accessories like IR Night Vision Module , 6" LED TFT screen and other such accessories.

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 13, 2016)

^hey bud, which board has more application when compared??
Raspberry pi, andruino etc etc
Learning purpose and development..

Comparison of single-board computers - Wikipedi


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2016)

how about buying online ?

Also, consider Pine 64 too!


----------

